

Github is down again - karangoeluw
https://status.github.com/?#

======
tomorgan
seriously, are we going to get a HN submission every time github gets DDOS'd?

I think we all know there's a problem now, and if github is acting up, we'll
check the status page. Not sure we need a submission every time...

------
forlorn
Web site gives 500.

~~~
mullsork
Not a surprise since Github is down, right? :)

